# NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS! Horror in Northern Maine. Only $2.99!



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

*NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS* 
By David McAfee
(previously released as GRUBS)

​
Eight scientists and one ex-marine accept an assignment to study the effects of deforestation in Aroostook County, Maine. It's a routine job, and everything seems to be going according to plan. But when one of their number goes missing, leaving behind only a severed foot as evidence, former lieutenant Colby Phillips must lead an expedition to find him.

What they find instead is an entirely new species; a breed of insect whose ravenous larvae have the unsettling ability to reanimate the dead. Can Colby lead the survivors to safety? Or is it already too late?

*A few quotes from reviewers:*

"NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS is a fast, gory ride from one of fiction's rising stars." - Jeremy Robinson, author of PULSE and INSTINCT

"It's campy. It's fun. And it did in fact give me nightmares." - Amanda Hocking, author of MY BLOOD APPROVES, SWITCHED, and HOLLOWLAND

"...creepy, gory, edge of your seat, skin-crawlingly good."​


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you trying to capitalize on the news yesterday?  

Maggots force plane back to gate in Atlanta


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Are you trying to capitalize on the news yesterday?
> 
> Maggots force plane back to gate in Atlanta


Man, where do you guys find this stuff? Why would someone bring nasty meat on a flight?

Ew.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . .another David book. . . . Be sure to let us know when it's live (as if you'd not.  )

You know the drill, but here's the reminder:  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

GRUBS: it's like Slither, but not as gross.

David Dalglish


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

So... Any idea when this one will be available? It's the right week, but the book just isn't there...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Still tweaking the cover. It will be up this week, though.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll download a sample as soon as it's live.  Just reading about the maggots on that plane made me gaggy, so I hope Grubs doesn't have the same effect.  ~shudder~


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

As long as there are no snakes. I hate snakes.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

travelgirl said:


> I'll download a sample as soon as it's live. Just reading about the maggots on that plane made me gaggy, so I hope Grubs doesn't have the same effect. ~shudder~





John Fitch V said:


> As long as there are no snakes. I hate snakes.


Don't you mean as long as there are no snakes..._on a plane!?_

Seriously, Grubs is entertaining. It might throw off a few fans of 33 A.D., though. The writing style is a bit more relaxed, and there's a tiny bit more B-movie vibe to it (think severed limbs, zombies, leaping, biting grubs that squish and pop into gooey little explosions). I enjoyed it, and at a 99 cent price point, easily worth it. Of course I got it for free, but that's because we Davids used to be joined at the hip, and for some reason, McAfee actually values my opinion.

David


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Don't you mean as long as there are no snakes..._on a plane!?_
> 
> Seriously, Grubs is entertaining. It might throw off a few fans of 33 A.D., though. The writing style is a bit more relaxed, and there's a tiny bit more B-movie vibe to it (think severed limbs, zombies, leaping, biting grubs that squish and pop into gooey little explosions). I enjoyed it, and at a 99 cent price point, easily worth it. Of course I got it for free, but that's because we Davids used to be joined at the hip, and for some reason, McAfee actually values my opinion.
> 
> David


Stupd scar. Am I the left, or "evil" twin? I can never remember...



John Fitch V said:


> As long as there are no snakes. I hate snakes.


no snakes.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sounds fun! I'll be in line to get it!

Joel


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Sounds fun! I'll be in line to get it!
> 
> Joel


Cool, thanks Joel.

I've loaded the book into Amazon and saved as a draft. Checked through the preview and everything looks good. All that's left is to upload a cover and publish. Couple of days and it should be ready.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I had the pleasure of pre-reading this book. Although horror is definitely not my preferred genre, David's work is so well crafted and polished, his style so natural, it sucked me in despite myself. (Best of all, I could sit and read without once feeling the need to reach for my Editor Hat and red pen! A rare treat indeed.  )

All the best luck with this, David!  I'll try to write up a more decent review in a week or so.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> As long as there are no snakes. I hate snakes.











How can you hate this cute little critter?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> How can you hate this cute little critter?


What a pretty little python. 

BTW guys - I'll be uploading GRUBS to Amazon tonight. So however long it takes them to publish it...


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

WOOHOO! It's up! It's up!

I will be changing the cover soon (I can't right now because it's not fully live), but it's up.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay! (Did I get the first one?)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> Yay! (Did I get the first one?)


You sure did.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I one-clicked!  I put it right under Saying Goodbye To The Sun, which I also one-clicked this morning.  

Can't wait to read them both (even if I think Grubs might give me more nightmares than the vampire stories)!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Bought my copy!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

travelgirl said:


> I one-clicked! I put it right under Saying Goodbye To The Sun, which I also one-clicked this morning.
> 
> Can't wait to read them both (even if I think Grubs might give me more nightmares than the vampire stories)!





EKing said:


> Bought my copy!


Thanks, guys.  Much appreciated. I hope you enjoy it. It's definitely different from my Bachiyr books.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you a Shaun Hutson fan, by chance?

Scott


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

scottnicholson said:


> Are you a Shaun Hutson fan, by chance?
> 
> Scott


I had to look him up because I didn't know who he was. *hangs head in shame*

Some of his work sounds pretty interesting. Is it good?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome, David!  I wish you the best of luck with your book.

Did you have most of these books almost done when you published 33AD?  Or are you a very fast writer?  *jealous*

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Awesome, David! I wish you the best of luck with your book.
> 
> Did you have most of these books almost done when you published 33AD? Or are you a very fast writer? *jealous*
> 
> Vicki


They were already written, albeit in varying stages of "edit." I have one more novel completed (but not edited yet), and one half-finished. After that it's all new stuff.

Right now I'm trying to decide what to do next: Edit my completed novel, finish the half novel, or get started on the sequel to 33 A.D.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Right now I'm trying to decide what to do next: Edit my completed novel, finish the half novel, or get started on the sequel to 33 A.D.


You mean you can't do all of them at once?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> They were already written, albeit in varying stages of "edit." I have one more novel completed (but not edited yet), and one half-finished. After that it's all new stuff.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide what to do next: Edit my completed novel, finish the half novel, or get started on the sequel to 33 A.D.


I vote for a sequel to 33 A.D. (That probably doesn't surprise you at all, David.)

Just ordered a sample of GRUBS. Sounds a bit squishy-gross, but I'm sure it will be entertaining. The cover gives me the creeps, as it's supposed to do, I guess. Is the cover that shows up now the new one?

As for bluefrog's python.......yikes!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> You mean you can't do all of them at once?


Heh. Ummmm.... nope.  Not talented enough for that.



Cindy416 said:


> I vote for a sequel to 33 A.D. (That probably doesn't surprise you at all, David.)
> 
> Just ordered a sample of GRUBS. Sounds a bit squishy-gross, but I'm sure it will be entertaining. The cover gives me the creeps, as it's supposed to do, I guess. Is the cover that shows up now the new one?


Nope.  Doesn't surprise me one bit. I hope you like GRUBS. It's definitely different.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm going to give GRUBS a try.  Got a copy today.


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks gross.  I'm in!

I like the concept.  Hope it does well.  I'll hail you as David 1 in this thread.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

When I went to feed Lina (my turtle) her mealworm tonight and it clung to my finger, it creeped me out.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Geemont said:


> I'm going to give GRUBS a try. Got a copy today.


Thank you very much. I hope you enjoy it. 



rcordiner said:


> Looks gross. I'm in!
> 
> I like the concept. Hope it does well. I'll hail you as David 1 in this thread.


All right! I'm a 1!  Hope you enjoy the book.



bluefrog said:


> When I went to feed Lina (my turtle) her mealworm tonight and it clung to my finger, it creeped me out.
> Thanks a lot.


Heh... ahh, sorry about that, Karen.

Well, _GRUBS_ had a pretty darn good debut. Thank you to everyone who grabbed a copy. Here's hoping you like it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> When I went to feed Lina (my turtle) her mealworm tonight and it clung to my finger, it creeped me out.
> Thanks a lot.


Hahaha.

For me, by far the creepiest part is


Spoiler



when the grubs started leaping at the scientists. Too easy to put myself in their shoes and be like "gyaaah, leaping bugs, get them off!"



David Dalglish (or David 2 evidently)


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> They were already written, albeit in varying stages of "edit." I have one more novel completed (but not edited yet), and one half-finished. After that it's all new stuff.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide what to do next: Edit my completed novel, finish the half novel, or get started on the sequel to 33 A.D.


From my writer friends I hear, it's good for writers to have a lot of things going on at once so that when they get "stuck" one what they're currently doing, they can take a break and work on something else until the...um....mental clog unsticks. Example: Work on half-finished novel until first draft complete or you get stuck. Let rest. Start on sequel to 33 A.D. and keep working until draft complete or stuck. Did problem from half-finished novel get solved while working on 33 A.D. sequel? Yes? Go back to it. No? Work on editing completed novel. Etc.

Not saying you get writer's block or anything, and I do not speak from experience at all, so my advice can pretty much be ignored


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

lib2b said:


> Not saying you get writer's block or anything, and I do not speak from experience at all, so my advice can pretty much be ignored


It is never wise to ignore the mummy's hand.....


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

lib2b said:


> From my writer friends I hear, it's good for writers to have a lot of things going on at once so that when they get "stuck" one what they're currently doing, they can take a break and work on something else until the...um....mental clog unsticks. Example: Work on half-finished novel until first draft complete or you get stuck. Let rest. Start on sequel to 33 A.D. and keep working until draft complete or stuck. Did problem from half-finished novel get solved while working on 33 A.D. sequel? Yes? Go back to it. No? Work on editing completed novel. Etc.
> 
> Not saying you get writer's block or anything, and I do not speak from experience at all, so my advice can pretty much be ignored


That's actually true. It's always good to have alternate projects to occupy your mind. One reason is it's always tempting to jump right into revisions and edits after you finish a story, but that's a bad idea. At that point the story is too fresh and you are still too close to it. Best thing to do once you finish a first draft is to let it sit for a month or so while you work on something else. Thay way, when you get back to it, it's with fresh eyes.



Half-Orc said:


> It is never wise to ignore the mummy's hand.....


That one is just too easy, Oligart. I ain't even gonna touch it...


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

David, why did you do this to me??  Why?  Why?  *Breaks down and cries*

Paul ;-)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> David, why did you do this to me?? Why? Why? *Breaks down and cries*
> 
> Paul ;-)


Which David? Me or Dalglish?

If me... what did I do?


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Ooh! Ooh! I vote for a sequel to 33 A.D.
I want to get Grubs, but A) I prefer Smashwords where I can d/l for my Kindle and for my Sony, and B) I just broke my Kindle so I have to make do with my Sony for a bit (until my K is fixed or replaced). Will you offer Grubs for .99 for a little while on Smashwords? If not, I'll get it from Amazon while it's still on sale.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Which David? Me or Dalglish?
> 
> If me... what did I do?


If it's you I hope it's something horrrrible in Grubs. I love to be geeked out, grossed out, and freaked out!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cat said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I vote for a sequel to 33 A.D.
> I want to get Grubs, but A) I prefer Smashwords where I can d/l for my Kindle and for my Sony, and B) I just broke my Kindle so I have to make do with my Sony for a bit (until my K is fixed or replaced). Will you offer Grubs for .99 for a little while on Smashwords? If not, I'll get it from Amazon while it's still on sale.


Yup. Planning on putting it up on Smashwords tonight, in fact. 



Cat said:


> If it's you I hope it's something horrrrible in Grubs. I love to be geeked out, grossed out, and freaked out!


No worries there. Plenty of freaky, gross stuff in GRUBS.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Utterly disgusting.  Good job!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Yup. Planning on putting it up on Smashwords tonight, in fact.
> 
> No worries there. Plenty of freaky, gross stuff in GRUBS.


Great, I'll check back and get it.

muahaha, egggcellent.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> If me... what did I do?


What did you do? You caused me to check my skin before I go to sleep and when I wake up! THANKS!

;-)

Paul


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> What did you do? You caused me to check my skin before I go to sleep and when I wake up! THANKS!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Paul


Oh. heh. Um... sorry. 

Are you at least enjoying the book?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cat:

Here is the Smashwords link. 

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19112


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Oh. heh. Um... sorry.
> 
> Are you at least enjoying the book?


Lovin' it. 

Paul


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Hope Grubs had a SPECTACULAR first 24 hours.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Cat:
> 
> Here is the Smashwords link.
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19112


Woohoo! Got it . It's on my Sony, and I picked up a pdf for my future repaired/replaced K. No mobi format? I usually put those on my K. No biggie, just asking. If you're planning on adding a mobi format I'll check back now and then.

Muchas _grub_scias *groan*


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I just went back and looked at my copy of 33 AD and I only have a pdf of that, too. Guess I just forgot .


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, Cat. I hope you enjoy it.  I didn't make it available as .mobi because I publish on Kindle myself. 

But I may be operating under the misassumption that selecting that box automatically make Smashwords send my book to Amazon. Can someone with a little more knowledge help me out on this one?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Thanks, Cat. I hope you enjoy it.  I didn't make it available as .mobi because I publish on Kindle myself.
> 
> But I may be operating under the misassumption that selecting that box automatically make Smashwords send my book to Amazon. Can someone with a little more knowledge help me out on this one?


When you go to the distribution manager section, you choose where to Opt your book In or Out. You can simply choose to Opt Out of Amazon. Whether or not you choose .mobi file conversion is mostly irrelevant to that.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> When you go to the distribution manager section, you choose where to Opt your book In or Out. You can simply choose to Opt Out of Amazon. Whether or not you choose .mobi file conversion is mostly irrelevant to that.
> 
> David Dalglish


Really?

Doggone it.  OK, I'll add the .mobi file on SW.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I apologize in advance if this violates a rule, but I wanted to share this link to GRUBS' first review on Amazon. Heh. Thanks, david.

Seriously, read the review. It's neat! 

http://www.amazon.com/GRUBS-ebook/product-reviews/B003VRZJDW/ref=sr_1_9_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_4?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addFourStar&qid=1279427630&sr=8-9

Oh, and the desription is finally up. Yay! (Did I say that already? I can't remember.)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

That's a great review and different enough that people will read the entire thing! I find myself skimming reviews, because they tend to all look pretty similar.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

EKing said:


> That's a great review and different enough that people will read the entire thing! I find myself skimming reviews, because they tend to all look pretty similar.


Personally, I love a good, creative review.  Like you said, they stand out. 

GRUBS has 2 reviews now, in just its first few days. Some of the people who read my work are fast readers, apparently.

(THANKS, Karen! )


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

To be fair, I got to do the whole beta-reader thing. And I'm glad someone liked my review. I wanted to show a way that I felt Grubs was a little by-the-numbers, but at the same time, was clearly enjoyable. The recipe seemed to be a great idea. I went to food network, found a recipe for Crab Cakes, and then started altering it.

Then of course, Karen Bell's review hits, stealing my thunder and succinctly saying stuff I meant to say. Ah well. I'll play second fiddle to a 5-star  

David Dalglish


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm glad it sounded ok.   I've always been afraid to put up reviews because I have a hard time writing one without feeling like I'm going to spoil the book for other people.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> I'm glad it sounded ok.  I've always been afraid to put up reviews because I have a hard time writing one without feeling like I'm going to spoil the book for other people.


It's wonderful, Karen. Thank you.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Only 5 more days at 99 cents, folks!  Then the sale will be over.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Hope you noticed that I bought _GRUBS_ last night, David. I thought I'd bought it earlier, but apparently had only downloaded the sample. Not sure why I did that, as I've known all along that I'd be reading the book. Anyway, I finally have 4 books in my David McAfee collection. (That's how I discovered that I'd not bought the book yet. Only 3 in my collection.) I may have to finish _The Lion_, by Nelson DeMille, before I start reading your book.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Hope you noticed that I bought _GRUBS_ last night, David. I thought I'd bought it earlier, but apparently had only downloaded the sample. Not sure why I did that, as I've known all along that I'd be reading the book. Anyway, I finally have 4 books in my David McAfee collection. (That's how I discovered that I'd not bought the book yet. Only 3 in my collection.) I may have to finish _The Lion_, by Nelson DeMille, before I start reading your book.


Yeah, I did notice a few copies were sold last night. I thought you'd already grabbed it, too. Oh, well, at least you got it while it was still 99 cents.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Yeah, I did notice a few copies were sold last night. I thought you'd already grabbed it, too. Oh, well, at least you got it while it was still 99 cents.


I thought I had it, too. I'm sure the Kindle store wouldn't have let me purchase it twice, so I guess the purchase must have been on the "to do" list that I lost. 

I just posted a review of SGTTS on Amazon.com. Hope it helps your sales. That should give you 6 5-star reviews. Enjoy.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I thought I had it, too. I'm sure the Kindle store wouldn't have let me purchase it twice, so I guess the purchase must have been on the "to do" list that I lost.
> 
> I just posted a review of SGTTS on Amazon.com. Hope it helps your sales. That should give you 6 5-star reviews. Enjoy.


6? Cool! Last I checked I only had 4. 

Thanks, Cindy!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> 6? Cool! Last I checked I only had 4.
> 
> Thanks, Cindy!


I'm wrong, David. I thought you had 5 before I wrote mine. NOW you have 5, but you'll be up to 6 soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm wrong, David. I thought you had 5 before I wrote mine. NOW you have 5, but you'll be up to 6 soon, I'm sure.


I had to edit my review, as I called "Raine" "Blaine," a character in another book that I read recently. Geesh. Glad I caught that.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I had to edit my review, as I called "Raine" "Blaine," a character in another book that I read recently. Geesh. Glad I caught that.


I saw that. Was wondering who you were talking about.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Okay, I just one-clicked on Grubs to take advantage of your sale - and then I one-clicked 33 AD, too, because I'm impulsive!

Joel


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome.  Thanks, Joel. I think you're going to really like _GRUBS_. (of course, I think you're going to really like _33 A.D._, too. I only mean that _GRUBS_ seems like it'll be right up your alley.)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Great. Between you and Stephen King, I will never step foot in Maine.
Actually this sounds like fun. I don't actually possess $.99 right now, so I will have to wait.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Great. Between you and Stephen King, I will never step foot in Maine.
> Actually this sounds like fun. I don't actually possess $.99 right now, so I will have to wait.


Aw, c'mon. It's _fiction_. (kinda)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I changed the price to $1.99 on Amazon, but for some reason they are still listing it for 99 cents. Not sure why, but I will be contacting them today to find out. 

You might wanna grab it while it's still cheap!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Heh. Some decent reviews coming in for my gross little B-Movie book.  Here are a few quotes from Amazon reviewers:

"GRUBS is creepy, disgusting, horrifying fun."

"...creepy, gory, edge of your seat, skin-crawlingly good."

"...an excellent source of: humor, gross-out bug attacks, B-movie horror monsters, and frantic attempts for survival."

"I grossed myself out reading this..."

Sound fun? Give it a shot. Price of admission: $1.99.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

From now until September 30, GRUBS is on sale for only $.99!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice.  _GRUBS _ is having a record month. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Only a few days left to get GRUBS for 99 cents! It goes off sale on Oct 1.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

With all these free books getting so much attention, I have decided to leave GRUBS at 99 cents on Amazon for a little while longer. But the best news is I've made it available for free on Smashwords. No coupon code, no discount, just free horror fiction. Enjoy!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

David,

  Thanks for that - I've downloaded a copy to read some time later when I need something to gnaw on my brain 

Paul.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to reading this one.  Sounds like it has a lot of the dark and twisted humor of your short story collection.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> How can you hate this cute little critter?


Cute ball python!  He's just a baby - you can't hate him!

PS: Dave, I'll be grabbing Grubs off Amazon this evening. It's hard to resist $.99, and I've been meaning to give you a try anyway, even though horror isn't my usual genre


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I downloaded a copy of Grubs. Thanks.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

GRUBS is easily worth it at the price of free. You get to see McAfee in a bit more relaxed, fun-loving writing mood. And of course, it's rather gross at the same time. And there's zombies. And perverts.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Zombies and perverts... now I know I'm gonna like this.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Zombies and perverts... now I know I'm gonna like this.


I know... what's not like, right?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Heh. Thanks, guys. I hope those who just grabbed it enjoy it. It really is a favorite of mine.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

GRUBS is worth WAY more than Free.. It reminded me of going to those campy horror movies as a teen with a bunch of friends and seeing who would flinch/scream first. (with this one it woulda been me as I have maggot/grub issues)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> GRUBS is worth WAY more than Free.. It reminded me of going to those campy horror movies as a teen with a bunch of friends and seeing who would flinch/scream first. (with this one it woulda been me as I have maggot/grub issues)


 Thanks. It kinda creeped me out to write it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool.  GRUBS got a 5 star review from KB's own Amanda Hocking. 

Thanks Amanda!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay - in honor of Halloween I decided to start Grubs this morning.  Let me just say... Eeeeewww!!!!  In a good way, though   I love creature features.  But yeah, the prologue was pretty creepy crawly :shudder:


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Okay - in honor of Halloween I decided to start Grubs this morning. Let me just say... Eeeeewww!!!! In a good way, though  I love creature features. But yeah, the prologue was pretty creepy crawly :shudder:


Heh. Maybe I should put a warning in there somewhere. "Not for the sqeamish."


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Definitely not.



Spoiler



I'm about... 45% through right now and I kept hoping Moretz would get eaten, which he did, but he's still around. Creepy creepy creepy. Great read, though


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, you're not really supposed to like that guy.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Yeah, you're not really supposed to like that guy.


No? Drat! And you made him such a nice guy!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Arkali said:


> No? Drat! And you made him such a nice guy!


Eh, he's just misunderstood.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Eh, he's just misunderstood.


Nothing an attitude adjustment


Spoiler



(in the form of a knee to the jewels)


can't fix


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Nothing an attitude adjustment
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Pretty sure he got one of those early on, didn't he?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought a copy a couple-three weeks ago, based off Amanda's ringing endorsement!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I just bought it. I hope to get to it soon. I just started Right Ascension. You authors on here are making me spend so much money. But it's ok. I really like the indie authors & I like your interaction level in here. I'll let you know what I think once I read it. Good luck with sales


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Pretty sure he got one of those early on, didn't he?


Yeah. Sadly, it didn't seem to take.


Spoiler



Definitely didn't knock the crazy out...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> I just bought it. I hope to get to it soon. I just started Right Ascension. You authors on here are making me spend so much money. But it's ok. I really like the indie authors & I like your interaction level in here. I'll let you know what I think once I read it. Good luck with sales


Awesome.  Thank you. I hope you enjoy it. 



Arkali said:


> Yeah. Sadly, it didn't seem to take.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nope. It didn't. You just can't reach some people, y'know?


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Cool.  GRUBS got a 5 star review from KB's own Amanda Hocking.
> 
> Thanks Amanda!


Welcome. And I do like it. I've been on that other thread talking about reviewing other authors. And I'm just gonna say that I _really_ liked this story. Not fake author hype. It was really good and creepy. I also really love the short story David has coming up on Zombiepalooza. (I think October 30th). Not that I disliked any of the others. I just really liked this one. So you should all check that out. And then go buy _Grubs_.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> Welcome. And I do like it. I've been on that other thread talking about reviewing other authors. And I'm just gonna say that I _really_ liked this story. Not fake author hype. It was really good and creepy. I also really love the short story David has coming up on Zombiepalooza. (I think October 30th). Not that I disliked any of the others. I just really liked this one. So you should all check that out. And then go buy _Grubs_.




FYI, I'm really enjoying Zombiepalooza so far. Some real good short stories in there. Anyone who hasn't checked it out yet really should go take a peek, especially horror fans.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Finished last night, and finally got off my tail to write you a review.  Reviewed on Amazon, GoodReads, and Facebook.  Thanks for the book


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, Arkali. Both for reading it and for the review.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Nah, I'm thanking you.  I really don't read horror that much, but I thoroughly enjoy movies like Piranha and such - especially when I'm trying to cook.  I do hope that most people got what I meant when I said I gave you a "B" - I'm seriously thinking about revising that.  I was referring to the "B Movies" of old, like the aforementioned Piranha.  I'm a little afraid some people might not get that, though, especially younger folk.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Nah, I'm thanking you. I really don't read horror that much, but I thoroughly enjoy movies like Piranha and such - especially when I'm trying to cook. I do hope that most people got what I meant when I said I gave you a "B" - I'm seriously thinking about revising that. I was referring to the "B Movies" of old, like the aforementioned Piranha. I'm a little afraid some people might not get that, though, especially younger folk.


I think you're fine, Anne. I knew what you meant, and I'm pretty dense. 

I really wanted to go see Piranha 3D, but I couldn't convince my wife it would be worthwhile.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I think you're fine, Anne. I knew what you meant, and I'm pretty dense.
> 
> I really wanted to go see Piranha 3D, but I couldn't convince my wife it would be worthwhile.


LMAO I'm not sure I blame her, truthfully


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Arkali said:


> LMAO I'm not sure I blame her, truthfully


Did you see it? Was it bad?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I saw the preview for it (in 3D) and it looked like a pop-up book... not sure if they filmed in 3D or converted it, but if I were to go see it, I would see it in 2D.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Emily King said:


> I saw the preview for it (in 3D) and it looked like a pop-up book... not sure if they filmed in 3D or converted it, but if I were to go see it, I would see it in 2D. Just my $0.02.


Yeah, I wasn't going to do 3D, either. Too much $.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll be downloading a copy of grubs very soon David (when my kindle arrives). I'm looking forward to it. This one sounds right up my street.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> I'll be downloading a copy of grubs very soon David (when my kindle arrives). I'm looking forward to it. This one sounds right up my street.


Thanks, Stuart.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Ummmm, this book bites. In a good way. I just finished the prologue & i'm swatting away imaginary grubs & squirming as I read. Of course with a smile on my face. I hope the rest is just as good. Thanks David. I'll send you a bill for the therapy!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Did you see it? Was it bad?


Oh, no, I haven't. And I love creature features. Hubby and are just of the opinion that unless a movie is supposed to have great special effects or we've got some other reason for wanting to see it in theatre, we wait to catch it on Netflix. P3D strikes me as a "Wait for Netflix".


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that _GRUBS_ will only be available for 99 cents until Halloween. On Nov. 1st the sale ends and it will back to its normal novel price of $2.99.



monkeyluis said:


> Ummmm, this book bites. In a good way. I just finished the prologue & i'm swatting away imaginary grubs & squirming as I read. Of course with a smile on my face. I hope the rest is just as good. Thanks David. I'll send you a bill for the therapy!


Heh. Thanks! If you end up leaving a review, you should title it "This Book Bites." 



Arkali said:


> Oh, no, I haven't. And I love creature features. Hubby and are just of the opinion that unless a movie is supposed to have great special effects or we've got some other reason for wanting to see it in theatre, we wait to catch it on Netflix. P3D strikes me as a "Wait for Netflix".


We do the same thing. Netflix or the dollar theater. (Which is actually $2 now, but we still call it a dollar theater.)


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Heh.  I would imagine most people do.  For us, it's not just a matter of the $$$ (Though that certainly figures in) but also the time / PITA factor of going to the movies.  Plus, hubby is on call a lot and it almost never fails that if we try to go out to a movie he'll get called out


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Heh. Thanks! If you end up leaving a review, you should title it "This Book Bites."


For sure. About 30% in. Really liking it.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'll enjoy Grubs David. I really loved your short story The Lake. It was one of the highlights of the Creature Feature anthology we were in.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Heh. I would imagine most people do. For us, it's not just a matter of the $$$ (Though that certainly figures in) but also the time / PITA factor of going to the movies. Plus, hubby is on call a lot and it almost never fails that if we try to go out to a movie he'll get called out


Us, too. It's a pain to go out sometimes. That's why we like netflix. 



monkeyluis said:


> For sure. About 30% in. Really liking it.


Awesome.  Thanks!



stuartneild said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll enjoy Grubs David. I really loved your short story The Lake. It was one of the highlights of the Creature Feature anthology we were in.


Thanks, Stuart. That was one of my favorites. (Of those that I'd written, I mean.)


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

So I finished this book today. Sigh...what to say. Well I'll start by saying that as I was reading one scene yesterday during lunch I had to put my sandwich down.  The graphic description of the grubs doing their thing was absolutely disgusting & disturbing, but I loved it and I would have rather read than eat. All throughout this book I constantly felt that something was crawling all over my body. I had to slap or scratch myself constantly to make sure I didn't have one of those pesky grubs on it. I'll tell you one thing. No hiking or camping for me anytime soon. I really enjoyed the book and look forward to your others David. Thanks for the creepy.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> So I finished this book today. Sigh...what to say. Well I'll start by saying that as I was reading one scene yesterday during lunch I had to put my sandwich down. The graphic description of the grubs doing their thing was absolutely disgusting & disturbing, but I loved it and I would have rather read than eat. All throughout this book I constantly felt that something was crawling all over my body. I had to slap or scratch myself constantly to make sure I didn't have one of those pesky grubs on it. I'll tell you one thing. No hiking or camping for me anytime soon. I really enjoyed the book and look forward to your others David. Thanks for the creepy.


Heh. Thank you.  It did its job, then.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Review left on amazon.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Review left on amazon.


Heh. This book bites! Classic! Thanks a million! I hope you eventually got to enjoy your sandwish.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Enjoyed 33 AD - wanted to read more of your writing, so I've purchased this!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> Enjoyed 33 AD - wanted to read more of your writing, so I've purchased this!


Awesome! Thank you.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool. GRUBS is having a pretty good November so far. Might even be it's best month yet.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Keith,

It varies. I started GRUBS in 2006 as a short story and it just kinda languished there until 2009. Then I finished it, fleshed it out, and it grew into a full novel. The rough draft for 33 AD was completed in 5 weeks back in 2007, but it wasn't until 2010 that I released it as a polished novel. And Saying Goodbye to the Sun? Yeah, I wrote that first draft back in 1997. Didn't release it until 2010.

But that's just me, and I wasn't very motivated back then. A Pound of Flash took about a month from concept to Kindle.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Bleekness said:


> Ah thanks for that.
> 
> I'm kinda gauging my own progress here and I'm on the same timeline as yourself with regards to completing a book. Everyone's different of course, and the day job (if a person has one) does take up a lot of time, but it's nice to know I'm on track.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah...the day job is a hindrance, but I like to eat, so I have to keep it. 

Thanks, and best of luck with your books, too!

--David


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

GRUBS is definitely having its best month ever. Heartfelt thanks to everyone who has grabbed a copy.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Folks. Just wanted to drop in and let everyone know that GRUBS is currently FREE on Smashwords. It won't be free forever so why not take a second and check it out? 

Hope you enjoy it! It gave Amanda Hocking nightmares (true!), so be careful.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

*NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS* 
By David McAfee
(previously released as GRUBS)​
*For a limited time this book is available for FREE on Smashwords. Check it out. Won't cost ya a cent.* ​
​
Hi guys. Got sick of the title GRUBS. Will have a new cover soon but figured I'd go ahead and change it up with a temp cover while I'm waiting.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a heads up. I'm working on formatting this for print. Should be ready in June.

Also, NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS had a GREAT month in April. Thank you to everyone who grabbed a copy!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

My Kindle lists this book as Nasty Little F!#*ers even though I bought it as Grubs. Within the book the title is unchanged.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> My Kindle lists this book as Nasty Little F!#*ers even though I bought it as Grubs. Within the book the title is unchanged.


Thanks for the heads up, Robin. Will fix ASAP.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Robin. Will fix ASAP.


No no, I bought it before the title change. I was just noting that the Kindle uses the new title even though the book itself has the old one.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, gotcha.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Sweet. _NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS_ just sold its 500th copy.  Thank you, mysterious UK buyer. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

*Hey, everyone...just wanted to let you guys know that the price for NASTY LITTLE F!#*ERS has been reduced....to NOTHING!

Yup, it's FREE!

Enjoy! *


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

With a name like THAT, how can I resist?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hah! Got ya beat! It's already free for me because I bought it when it was $0.99, and...

...ummm....

nevermind


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. I totally missed CS's and Craig's comments.

I hope you enjoyed it, CS. And Craig, if it makes you feel any better, it's not free anymore.


----------

